# Whoever complaining about lyft I disagree:)



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## litelyfter (May 10, 2016)

Wow, that was a tough read...


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks for the thots.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Drivincrazy said:


> Thanks for the thots.




"****** on your ***** she a ****, ****
Cookin' up **** in the crockpot"

-Bad n Boujee 
Migos


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Yep, I agree.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

UBER apparently used all your gas, most of your punctuation, and all of your ability to form a paragraph.

Yes, I do prefer the Oxford comma. U mad bro?


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Very motivating!!!!


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Maybe you can use some of the $1888 to buy a spellchecker and a few paragraph spaces.

Vanna White should have some New Year sales on them...


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

As long as you understood my point sorry about my broken English if you had trouble reading it. 이글을 읽고있는 당신은 진정한 챔피언입니다!


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Where in PA are you located? I'm in Pittsburgh and I'll be happy to only drive for Lyft, but I'm tired of sitting for 20-30 minutes in between rides and getting pings from 20+ minutes away.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Drivincrazy said:


> Thanks for the thots.


Yaaaaassss


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Totally disagree. Way too much evidence to know that Let-Down-Lyft is a scam. Yup, I chose to drive for them out of desperation, but I'll never go back no matter how desperate I get. I ruined my car, got a huge tax bill, have arm and back issues, experienced many sleepless nights, would fall asleep at wheel, got vomit everywhere, and received email responses that went nowhere. Let-Down-Lyft is a disgusting, horrible parasite, and they might not be Fuber, but they come from the same bloodline.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

William Marshall said:


> Totally disagree. Way too much evidence to know that Lyft is a scam. Yup, I chose to drive for them out of desperation, but I'll never go back no matter how desperate I get. Ruined car. A huge tax bill. Arm and back issues. Sleepless nights. Falling asleep at wheel. Vomit everywhere. Email responses that went nowhere. Etc etc etc. Lyft is a disgusting, horrible parasite, and they might not be Uber, but they come from the same blood line.


Thanks for your thoughts sir! Im sorry if lyft did not worked out for you which state are you located if you don't mind asking?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JTR said:


> I agree 100% about uber being disappointed experience for drivers who drive uber platform, but whoever complaining about lyft I disagree whatever reason you might have for disappointment being lyft driver you just might not fit in being rideshare driver. Stop complaining, delete lyft app, and look for another career that suits you! This will only result improving lyft app at the end! Lyft driver who duble dipping with uber I understand but at the end of week uber always take your commissions (in some states different not in pa,nj,de) I hate giving money to uber so stopped for good! Lyft has good pay out structure for drivers. It used to be easy money making app (50hrs online 1 ride guarantee hrs) They changed around to reasonable but achievable (65rides 2rides guarantee hrs) which is acceptable for drivers like me who enjoy freedom of flexibility schedule. I like to tell all of you who does not drive fuel efficiency cars stop and reconsider before end of 2017 comes and regret! Especially with uber platform you will 100% regret being uber driver cause at the end more price cut will come this year also uber will keep change around manipulate drivers to make sure driver brings them money. It implies to uber riders too. Uber being uber! Too many reasons why not to drive for uber but I won't discuss full details in online. Main reasons are drivers can stay online 24/7 which violate law, uber app does not track pick up miles, no tipping option built in app, lack of commissions system, poor network services tricks driver without showing pool, x, xl requests, can also opt out pool request and block future pairing but uber auto reply emails annoying, disrespectful riders who use uber daily basis never tips will be most drivers having problems with... anyhow can block all of them near where you located at with destination filter on but still get bs rides! Lack of communication with drivers is also big disappointment with uber platform. But with lyft.. drivers can make most profit out of it as now in rideshare apps where im located at NJ,PA,DE!!! Juno will join soon than different story but till than lyft is the one wonder anyone made 2000+ this week. I got lazy after 2am so gave up but whoever made it this week congrats!!!


SO DISAGREEABLE !


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

JTR said:


> Thanks for your thoughts sir! Im sorry if lyft did not worked out for you which state are you located if you don't mind asking?


Los Angeles -- the Mecca of crappy rideshare. Because Let-Down-Lyft isn't bad enough, you get to deal with wealthy, entitled, narcissistic drunks -- yay!


----------



## jonnyplastic (Feb 11, 2016)

JTR said:


> I agree 100% about uber being disappointed experience for drivers who drive uber platform, but whoever complaining about lyft I disagree whatever reason you might have for disappointment being lyft driver you just might not fit in being rideshare driver. Stop complaining, delete lyft app, and look for another career that suits you! This will only result improving lyft app at the end! Lyft driver who duble dipping with uber I understand but at the end of week uber always take your commissions (in some states different not in pa,nj,de) I hate giving money to uber so stopped for good! Lyft has good pay out structure for drivers. It used to be easy money making app (50hrs online 1 ride guarantee hrs) They changed around to reasonable but achievable (65rides 2rides guarantee hrs) which is acceptable for drivers like me who enjoy freedom of flexibility schedule. I like to tell all of you who does not drive fuel efficiency cars stop and reconsider before end of 2017 comes and regret! Especially with uber platform you will 100% regret being uber driver cause at the end more price cut will come this year also uber will keep change around manipulate drivers to make sure driver brings them money. It implies to uber riders too. Uber being uber! Too many reasons why not to drive for uber but I won't discuss full details in online. Main reasons are drivers can stay online 24/7 which violate law, uber app does not track pick up miles, no tipping option built in app, lack of commissions system, poor network services tricks driver without showing pool, x, xl requests, can also opt out pool request and block future pairing but uber auto reply emails annoying, disrespectful riders who use uber daily basis never tips will be most drivers having problems with... anyhow can block all of them near where you located at with destination filter on but still get bs rides! Lack of communication with drivers is also big disappointment with uber platform. But with lyft.. drivers can make most profit out of it as now in rideshare apps where im located at NJ,PA,DE!!! Juno will join soon than different story but till than lyft is the one wonder anyone made 2000+ this week. I got lazy after 2am so gave up but whoever made it this week congrats!!!


Damn Homey, shorten your posts. If I want to read the entire NY times I'll buy it.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

jonnyplastic said:


> Damn Homey, shorten your posts. If I want to read the entire NY times I'll buy it.


1- look at your phone for uber app. 2- delete and send uber massage you want out asap. 3- smile uberfree! Its not worth your time ubering.


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

Lyft has a cap on tips. Its 2x the fare value or $50 whatever is lower. Just book a ride with yourself and see that your max tip will be capped. Highly illegal to cap tips if it is called a tip. Lyft also has a maximum fare value. Likely $200. The app does not notify you when you have reached that maximum value. You will be driving for free and not be compensated if you ask support for an adjustment afterward. Also unreasonable app behavior by a technology company.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

SFTraffic said:


> Lyft has a cap on tips. Its 2x the fare value or $50 whatever is lower. Just book a ride with yourself and see that your max tip will be capped. Highly illegal to cap tips if it is called a tip. Lyft also has a maximum fare value. Likely $200. The app does not notify you when you have reached that maximum value. You will be driving for free and not be compensated if you ask support for an adjustment afterward. Also unreasonable app behavior by a technology company.


I mean im happy for 5 dollars tip doesn't need to be more but if rider insist than get cash on tip so you dont need to worry about irs later on tips also if one ride is more than 200 fare hmm... why did you take that long ass ride in first place? If it was prime they will adjust for sure!


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

JTR said:


> I mean im happy for 5 dollars tip doesn't need to be more but if rider insist than get cash on tip so you dont need to worry about irs later on tips also if one ride is more than 200 fare hmm... why did you take that long ass ride in first place? If it was prime they will adjust for sure!


First off, he asked me if I would stay with him for multiple stops. The initial ride location was only 20 miles to start, the rider asked me to wait for him. We continued to another stop 10 miles away. Then back to the starting location, he forgot something (25 miles). Then to another location 20 miles and waited for him. Then another 10 miles and wait. And more stops and then back to the starting location. It ended up being 6 hours and 150 miles of driving. Either way I was underpaid.

Now for more things about Lyft to hate. The primetime does not show at time of request, only after the ride which leads to my next complaint.

Scheduled rides come in at bar closing time in the middle of a primetime location and we don't know that there is going to be no attached primetime. This is ridiculous. All the rides in that area are primetime except the scheduled ones. Do not take scheduled rides during any primetime. It won't have primetime. Especially if it is in a nightlife area at a bar closing time.

Additionally multiple stops by one rider would be okay if I say it is, but not because the app says so. The pay to wait per minute is far to low for me to wait because Lyft says I have to.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Last time I took a ride as a lyft passenger the driver had Uber and Lyft emblems on his car. For the first time I didnt tip a fellow driver and instead 3 starred him with the comment, pick one or the other. And I will continue to do this. Show up with a lyft emblem only though and regardless of the ride your tip will be 50 to 150% depending on how you get me there


----------



## SFTraffic (Apr 19, 2016)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Last time I took a ride as a lyft passenger the driver had Uber and Lyft emblems on his car. For the first time I didnt tip a fellow driver and instead 3 starred him with the comment, pick one or the other. And I will continue to do this. Show up with a lyft emblem only though and regardless of the ride your tip will be 50 to 150% depending on how you get me there


As a driver you realize that we don't see comments if they are 3 or less stars on Lyft or less than 5 stars on Uber. Just moronic.

I give them less than 5 when they don't have their trade dress. Not the other way. Atleast in California, (I don't know your state) trade dress is required on front and back windows.

Additionally stop being so hard on the driver. They aint making bank, Lyft & Uber are.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Too much crap on our windows. I would like full vision at all times. Our field and range of vision should be free of any view obstruction, especially for night driving. I think I need a clear view of the incoherent drunk pedestrian walking aimlessly near an intersection that has poor lighting at night. Our range of vision is already limited by front car posts...more than most people think.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Xnyte90 (Jul 27, 2015)

So you decided to give him a low rating because he has both stickers on? That makes no sense like is it wrong to drive for both? Why does he have to get the short end of the stick when he is working for two ride share companies and he came to pick you up and drop you off like to be honest that is just very ignorant and makes no logical sense at all. "Yeah he is making a living trying to maximize his earnings so I decided to give him a low rating and not tip him because he is has both stickers on his car!" Like dude come on man.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Xnyte90 said:


> So you decided to give him a low rating because he has both stickers on? That makes no sense like is it wrong to drive for both? Why does he have to get the short end of the stick when he is working for two ride share companies and he came to pick you up and drop you off like to be honest that is just very ignorant and makes no logical sense at all. "Yeah he is making a living trying to maximize his earnings so I decided to give him a low rating and not tip him because he is has both stickers on his car!" Like dude come on man.


People like to take on others the anger they have of themselves. The smallest of the excuses is a valid reason for them to show how angry they are.

They could kill the whole world and still feel angry with the dead people for making him do it. They don't know they have problems as they have spent their whole life blaming others for their own faults.

Ignorance is only part of their psychological disorder.


----------

